# What's it take to get on Amazon Flex?



## Mister GS 2 U (Jul 28, 2016)

I've left my information 3 times over the past month but no response. Are they looking for something in particular or is there just a wait?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

What area are you in? Did you pass your background check?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Took over a month for me to get a response... That was nearly a year ago. I think they just collect names then contact everyone at once when they're ready to do an onboarding training session.


----------



## Hack Buddy (Sep 7, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> What area are you in? Did you pass your background check?


I applied about 3 weeks ago, then a couple of times since. Haven't heard anything. Just did the online basic information, name, email, city, and phone.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I applied last week and they sent me my welcome email tonight. Gearing up!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been applying weekly for months. Today I got an email from Amazon telling me to take their survey and they'll give me $50 for completing a block by the 31st. I take the survey, watch the videos, am told I'm eligible and to download the app to complete the onboarding process. I download the app, log in and nothing. There is no way to complete the onboarding process from my app. 

I email them about how to proceed and they respond by telling me they can't provide me a link to the survey. Apparently they use Uber's customer rep service. 

I explain again that I've taken the survey and they respond by asking me what city I am applying for. I tell them and they respond that if there are openings I will be sent a link to determine my eligibility. Argh!

I'm actually rather PO'd over this as I was looking forward to doing this. As of this moment I'm considering boycotting buying from them for all eternity and cancelling on all pick ups from their fulfillment centers.

But what really angers me is that they dangled this $50 bonus in front of me when they had no intention of paying it as there was no chance I could complete the terms.

Rant over.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

That's weird, man. As soon as I opened the Flex app and created a new account it took me through the steps of Background Check, Tax and Payment info and had me watch the videos. I'm just waiting on the background check now and then I guess the app will unlock so I can work.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

It took me about 4 months to hear from them I had applied under two different email addresses a couple of times before I got a response. And when they responded they responded to both email addresses at the same time.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

From what I remember, you may have to watch all the videos before you can proceed with entering any other info into the app.

Have you watched all the videos, and are they all marked as watched? (Side note, for some reason when I watched the videos I believe I exited and re-opened the app at some point, and the previously watched videos were no longer marked 'watched' so I had to watch them again.)

g


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I filled out all the BG/Tax/Pay info before watching the videos.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> That's weird, man. As soon as I opened the Flex app and created a new account it took me through the steps of Background Check, Tax and Payment info and had me watch the videos. I'm just waiting on the background check now and then I guess the app will unlock so I can work.


Oddly enough according to the app I can go online to accept packages. My home screen is blank. My home screen help system refers me to the home screen help system. There is no place to enter banking information or anything like that.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Oddly enough according to the app I can go online to accept packages. My home screen is blank. My home screen help system refers me to the home screen help system. There is no place to enter banking information or anything like that.


Did you use the same email address for signing up and logging into the app?

My Amazon account for buying stuff is under my 'personal' email but when I signed up for Flex I used my 'professional' email account so I created a new account with that email address instead of logging in with my personal email address.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SlikkRikk said:


> Did you use the same email address for signing up and logging into the app?
> 
> My Amazon account for buying stuff is under my 'personal' email but when I signed up for Flex I used my 'professional' email account so I created a new account with that email address instead of logging in with my personal email address.


I logged in using my amazon prime account which is the same email I signed up with and the email the link to the survey came in on.


----------

